# who's elk hunting 2015



## Sundays Money (Dec 30, 2014)

have been talking to a outfitter in colorado for a few months, tried contacting him before christmas and again yesterday. May just save my point and wait.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 30, 2014)

I might try Montana again.  I didn't get to go this year due to cost.  I'm saving up in 2015.


----------



## holton27596 (Dec 30, 2014)

I am thinking about it. rick wemple in montana has very reasonably priced hunts. I will be retired and if anyone wants to ride along. I have found that driving makes the firearms andmeat much easier to cope with.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 30, 2014)

Headed to Northern New Mexico first week of gun season. Can't wait!


----------



## Elkhntr (Dec 30, 2014)

Be careful in western Montana. The area around Victor, where Wemple hunts, has been hammered by wolves.


----------



## 7dawg9 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll prolly go back to Hayden, CO for 2015.


----------



## ben300win (Dec 30, 2014)

Not us this year. Gotta save for alaska black bear in spring of 2016. Going to gator hunt this year and a few hog hunts to go on. Gotta take the wife to Niagra falls for our 20th anniversary and my daughter to upstate New York for a deer hunt. Hope business stays up.


----------



## Budda (Jan 1, 2015)

Goin to Montana and Idaho fer shure again.  Might try a BC elk hunt with an outfitter


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2015)

Any of y'all do public land hunts? I have never hunted out west but would love to give it a try!


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 1, 2015)

I want to throw a suggestion in here.  If you've already done the guided elk and Alaska bear thing, investigate hunting in South Africa or Namibia for plains game.  It is as cheap as an outfitter hunt in Colorado or Canada, you get to shoot more game, and it is a life changing experience.  The animals are incredible and the landscape is amazing.  Think about it.


----------



## QuackAddict (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll be headed back to Colorado. Might try first rifle for first time. If not then we will go during archery.


----------



## supernube (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm going on a late season cow elk hunt in 2 weeks


----------



## ben300win (Jan 1, 2015)

Blood I have been DIY public land seven out of nine times. Quack I think you will love first season. I generally see quite a few elk that season, and you have an either sex tag.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 3, 2015)

My first elk trip this year!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wyoming in mid ocyober!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lawdawg939 (Jan 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Any of y'all do public land hunts? I have never hunted out west but would love to give it a try!



Me and a buddy went DIY this year for the first time. Spend many hours studying maps and reading forums. Get in the best shape of your life, get an OTC tag, pick an area, and go. We backpacked in for five days in a wilderness area. Five days was not long enough but was all we could fit in to our schedules right now. We didn't necessarily focus as much on killing as we did on the experience and learning. Goals for trip were to have fun, see elk, and hear elk. We accomplished all three.  Learned a LOT!  Can't wait for my next trip.  Regardless of the elk, just waking up in the Rockies is worth the trip! Other than the one time expense of splurging on some fancy gear the trip was very affordable.


----------



## Old Crusty (Jan 3, 2015)

Planning on Western Montana for elk and East Montana for Mule Deer.


----------



## kayaker (Jan 4, 2015)

Headed to Idaho in August.  Will hunt the the entire month of September.


----------



## deadend (Jan 6, 2015)

Colorado bound in October diy public land.  Gear prep will start soon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2015)

Lawdawg939 said:


> Me and a buddy went DIY this year for the first time. Spend many hours studying maps and reading forums. Get in the best shape of your life, get an OTC tag, pick an area, and go. We backpacked in for five days in a wilderness area. Five days was not long enough but was all we could fit in to our schedules right now. We didn't necessarily focus as much on killing as we did on the experience and learning. Goals for trip were to have fun, see elk, and hear elk. We accomplished all three.  Learned a LOT!  Can't wait for my next trip.  Regardless of the elk, just waking up in the Rockies is worth the trip! Other than the one time expense of splurging on some fancy gear the trip was very affordable.



that's what im looking for.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Any of y'all do public land hunts? I have never hunted out west but would love to give it a try!



I did public land archery in Colorado. Awesome experience. Saw elk. Can't wait to go back.
Update: Looks like we will be going back for DIY archery elk on CO public land this year. The preparation begins...


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'll be hunting in Wyoming this year, finally got my resident status after a living here a year.  It was tough last season not being able to hunt, but $580 vs $50 for a tag was a no brainer.


----------



## GregoryB. (Jan 8, 2015)

May go to Colorado for a OTC Tag if I don't get a job when we get back to the States in August.


----------



## metau (Jan 9, 2015)

There is nothing that comes close to chasing bugling bulls with a bow in hand. Aside from a pronghorn hunt on a family friends ranch, all my hunts back west have been DIY public lands.


----------



## vtec31284 (Jan 18, 2015)

Planning on colorado OTC public Land hunt this year be my 1st time been doing a lot of research trying to find best to hunt I want to hunt with my bow the other guys going wants to hunt with gun. Everything I have read so far says the archery hunts are during the rut and is the best time to go


----------



## ben300win (Jan 18, 2015)

vtec31284 said:


> Planning on colorado OTC public Land hunt this year be my 1st time been doing a lot of research trying to find best to hunt I want to hunt with my bow the other guys going wants to hunt with gun. Everything I have read so far says the archery hunts are during the rut and is the best time to go



If you look at the state average for all manners if take in colorado, first and fourth rifle seasons are the best odds of getting one. You may see more elk and have them in the rut during bow season, but getting a shot is another story.  Out of all the elk I've ever seen while hunting, only two or three have been in bow range. For my first hunt, I would for sure do a rifle hunt. Muzzle loader may be a good compromise. However Colorado has some pretty dumb rules concerning muzzle loaders. Good luck.


----------



## Lawdawg939 (Jan 19, 2015)

I agree with ben on this!  After only one bow hunt I would seriously consider a rifle hunt if taking an elk is your primary goal. The area we were in is brutal country and you best be mentally strong as well as physically fit. I'm not saying you can't kill one with a bow, I'm just saying a gun will greatly increase your odds. Every one is in it for different reasons. I'll stick with the bow for now because it's not all about the kill for me.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jan 29, 2015)

I am putting in for Unit 7 in Wyoming, I don't expect to get drawn, but going to throw my hat in the ring anyway.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jan 30, 2015)

I lived there for 5 years...and chased many a Bull..in Rut..in Smoke Pole season...just sayin.
Western Slope of Colorado.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 4, 2015)

I will be back to SW Montana again; if at all possible.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 4, 2015)

tag application for wyoming is completed! I was told results will be out at the end of febuary!


----------



## ben300win (Feb 4, 2015)

Sea we still need to have lunch sometime since you are so close.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 5, 2015)

I know!!
Feb will slow down for work here soon so I can relax and go have lunch. Do you eat at the El parion in Carnsville? Do ya come down to Banks crossing much?


----------



## JohnnyT (Feb 6, 2015)

*DIY wyoming*

For you DIY folks, what is the have to have gear and clothes?   I am Hoping to get drawn for Wyoming.   Will be my first elk trip.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 8, 2015)

JohnnyT said:


> For you DIY folks, what is the have to have gear and clothes?   I am Hoping to get drawn for Wyoming.   Will be my first elk trip.



Go ahead and take everything you might use back home as a "just in case"; keeping in  mind that you'll have to leave most or all of it at the truck. But, here's my PERSONAL top 10:

1. Sub Zero Sleeping Bag

2. Good set of boots that will help with climbing VERY steep grades, walls, faces etc.....       Skip the insulation and opt for great socks. Focus on something with good ankle support and toes that help bite terrain when climbing.

3. Small/light/compact water purification equipment. I've used a steripen and had great results.

4. High Quality, waterproof, breathable outer-shell type jacket and pants. Rain and snow can come in fast with strong (25+ mph) winds that sometimes exceed 40 mph gusts. 

5. Game Bags

6. Portable Stove - somewhat of a luxury item, but worth it to me. I use a whisperlite. It packs easy and does well in strong winds.

7. First Aid Kit

8. Maps, compass, etc.

9. Tire chains

10. Lots of time and patience


----------



## sea trout (Feb 9, 2015)

JohnnyT said:


> For you DIY folks, what is the have to have gear and clothes?   I am Hoping to get drawn for Wyoming.   Will be my first elk trip.



And a rain jacket of some sort is something our Wyoming guide told us to bring.
He said one day when he was way in deep on horse back a bad rain storm came and he was without rain gear. He said he got in very very bad shape and confused hyperthermic  on his ride out. He said it was the main trip he was lucky to make it out


----------



## QuackAddict (Feb 9, 2015)

sea trout said:


> And a rain jacket of some sort is something our Wyoming guide told us to bring.
> He said one day when he was way in deep on horse back a bad rain storm came and he was without rain gear. He said he got in very very bad shape and confused hyperthermic  on his ride out. He said it was the main trip he was lucky to make it out




Yep definitely spend some money on good rain gear and I always like to have 2 waterproof jackets just in case one gets soaked after days of rain. Good boots like mentioned above but I do like to have at least some insulation and always wear Danner Pronghorns with 400 grams thinsulate. I also don't leave home without my leg gaiters. Helps keep your feet and pants dry, keeps laces from coming undone and protects your clothes and legs from getting scratched when busting through the brush.


----------



## 660griz (Feb 9, 2015)

(Archery)
tarp
extra wool socks.
beanie hat
baseball style hat
head lamp
knife(s) fixed and folder
duct tape.
fire steel, tender, and a lighter
base layer.
I use a water filter that gets viruses. Luxury but, peace of mind.
collapsible water bottle.
Steripen as backup. 
Rain suit
Chest mounted Ruger Alaskan
Sleeping Pad
30 deg. Bag
Most everything in waterproof compression bags...in my pack.
Rain cover for pack.
Gloves, lightweight and heavy.
Elk Calls, bugle and cow.
High energy snacks.
game bags (large white cotton pillow cases)
high vis marking tape.
emergency whistle.
GPS with radio
Compass
para cord. 
extra batteries
gators
Thermacell...sometimes
Binoculars
Range finder


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 9, 2015)

As much as I would LOVE to go Elk hunting, I don't know if it's going to happen anytime soon.  Just don't know enough about it: where and how.  My father went for years in Colorado and Montana....sadly he passed 10 years ago so all that info has gone w/him.

My son is too young to go with me (he is 4) and my local buddies are a bunch of sissy's....


----------



## Budda (Mar 17, 2015)

Anyone wanna tag along fer elk this September in Idaho?  Drop camp hunt.  Good area.


----------



## Sundays Money (Mar 21, 2015)

Budda said:


> Anyone wanna tag along fer elk this September in Idaho?  Drop camp hunt.  Good area.



What r the dates ?
Bow?


----------



## tullisfireball (Mar 21, 2015)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> Go ahead and take everything you might use back home as a "just in case"; keeping in  mind that you'll have to leave most or all of it at the truck. But, here's my PERSONAL top 10:
> 
> 1. Sub Zero Sleeping Bag
> 
> ...



#1 Should be fire starter... never hunt out here without it.


----------



## tullisfireball (Mar 21, 2015)

If I'm still living in Montana when the season opens I'll be hunting them this year, if not I'll be chasing hogs in Georgia.


----------



## ben300win (Mar 22, 2015)

Check out TAGS bags out of alaska. Well worth the money. Synthetic material is very light and durable and there's 5 bags in a bundle and weigh less than a pound. Havalon knife too is a good one and very light.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 25, 2015)

We are doing a DIY in Montana if we draw a tag

It will be my first elk hunt.


----------



## markland (Apr 10, 2015)

Hopefully me!  After 17 years of not going on my annual elk/deer trip to CO I am going for it again.  Did get to hunt cow elk in KY in 2013 and will put in for that again.  I finally cashed in my 14PP for CO elk and my 7PP for deer this year and will see what happens.  The area I applied for takes less than 14 so I should be good, just not sure on the deer as it is a very limited tag area and don't know if a NR can draw there but if not my 2nd choice is the surrounding area and have some private land access for that.  Good luck to all!


----------



## QuackAddict (Apr 14, 2015)

markland said:


> Hopefully me!  After 17 years of not going on my annual elk/deer trip to CO I am going for it again.  Did get to hunt cow elk in KY in 2013 and will put in for that again.  I finally cashed in my 14PP for CO elk and my 7PP for deer this year and will see what happens.  The area I applied for takes less than 14 so I should be good, just not sure on the deer as it is a very limited tag area and don't know if a NR can draw there but if not my 2nd choice is the surrounding area and have some private land access for that.  Good luck to all!



Glad to hear you are getting back after them after such a long break!

I really wish Colorado would allow you to choose how many preference points you want to wager so you don't have to burn all of your extra points up. 

Good luck and post some pics of your hunt!


----------



## markland (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks and yes it is way past due.  After this I am done with the CO PP game, gonna find other places to hunt, it has gotten ridiculous and turned into a once in a lifetime permit deal now for the most successful areas!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 20, 2015)

We drew our tags so we are Montana bound come September


----------



## markland (Apr 21, 2015)

Congrats and sounds like a great adventure ahead!


----------



## Budda (Apr 21, 2015)

Still ain't found someone get idaho.


----------



## ben300win (Apr 22, 2015)

Just found out about this new app. Called Point Hunter. It keeps track of your points in several states and will send you text reminders of when the application period starts and two days before it closes. Was 1.99. It is new, but looks promising.


----------



## QuackAddict (Apr 22, 2015)

ben300win said:


> Just found out about this new app. Called Point Hunter. It keeps track of your points in several states and will send you text reminders of when the application period starts and two days before it closes. Was 1.99. It is new, but looks promising.



Thanks for sharing Ben!


----------



## Budda (May 2, 2015)

Puttin in fer an idaho rifle tag fer elk.


----------



## QuackAddict (May 2, 2015)

Good luck in Idaho! 

I broke my foot last week and doc says I cant even put pressure on it for 6 weeks then 6 more with a walking boot. Hopefully I am 100% come October.  I'm glad we decided to go first rifle this year which will give me another 4 weeks to get ready.


----------



## QuackAddict (May 29, 2015)

Woo hoo!  We got drawn for first rifle in Colorado for either-sex elk!  I've never been out there in October and I can't wait to see it that time of year. Time to get some new cold gear.  We will be hunting under a new moon and now just pray for good cold weather and a healed heel.  

Colorado draw results are up for deer, elk, bear, and moose today. 

Anybody else draw for Colorado?


----------



## markland (May 29, 2015)

Yahoo I drew 1st choice archery on both my elk and deer tags.  I was really surprised to draw the deer tag as they only have about 20 available in that area so really excited and looking forward to it and especially have my deer and elk tag for the same area.


----------



## 660griz (May 29, 2015)

QuackAddict said:


> Woo hoo!  We got drawn for first rifle in Colorado for either-sex elk!  I've never been out there in October and I can't wait to see it that time of year. Time to get some new cold gear.  We will be hunting under a new moon and now just pray for good cold weather and a healed heel.



That should be awesome. Take some good pics.


----------



## deadend (May 29, 2015)

Heading out for first rifle in October.  Just got back from scouting.


----------



## ben300win (May 29, 2015)

*daughter*

My daughter got drawn for her late season cow elk hunt. I ended up buying a guided hunt for her at our RMEF banquet. Headed out for her first hunt in December after Christmas. Gonna drive this time to let her see the country.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 2, 2015)

just bought my first pair of danner insulated boots!
They hit the debit card hard but they feel awsome on my feet and im ready to hike in em!!!!


----------



## 660griz (Jun 8, 2015)

sea trout said:


> just bought my first pair of danner insulated boots!
> They hit the debit card hard but they feel awsome on my feet and im ready to hike in em!!!!



I feel your pain. Just got some salomon 4d 2 gtx for the upcoming elk hunt. Most expensive boots I have ever bought but, they sure wear nice.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 8, 2015)

660griz said:


> I feel your pain. Just got some salomon 4d 2 gtx for the upcoming elk hunt. Most expensive boots I have ever bought but, they sure wear nice.



I hear ya. I'm gonna get a pair of wool pants next........when my debit card recovers! AHH haha!!

Where y'all headed for your your elk hunt?


----------



## 660griz (Jun 9, 2015)

sea trout said:


> I hear ya. I'm gonna get a pair of wool pants next........when my debit card recovers! AHH haha!!
> 
> Where y'all headed for your your elk hunt?



Southwest Colorado. San Juan region. I hope I have everything I need. My wife does too.

We're going for archery so, luckily I won't need much cold weather gear. I would surely be broke.


----------



## QuackAddict (Jun 9, 2015)

660griz said:


> Southwest Colorado. San Juan region. I hope I have everything I need. My wife does too.
> 
> We're going for archery so, luckily I won't need much cold weather gear. I would surely be broke.



Good luck!  If you are like me with three months til you leave you will find something else you need.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 9, 2015)

QuackAddict said:


> Good luck!  If you are like me with three months til you leave you will find something else you need.



Yep. Already thinking about a hammock seat to take with me. Just in case I want to sit around a water hole for awhile.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm goin to wyoming in october with my rifle!
They say it can cold that time but ya never know
I've never been, I do have lots of cold gear from many ice fishing trips in maine


----------



## 660griz (Jun 12, 2015)

sea trout said:


> I'm goin to wyoming in october with my rifle!
> They say it can cold that time but ya never know
> I've never been, I do have lots of cold gear from many ice fishing trips in maine



We went in early September for archery elk. One morning there was a couple inches of snow on the ground above 11k feet. Another morning it was well below freezing with ice sheets on the tent. So, yea. It can, and probably will, get cold. Especially above 11k feet. We camped at around 10k feet most of the time. Still got cold but, soon as you started walking, you will warm up quick.


----------



## Greggselk (Jul 28, 2015)

I do not have any photos any more just my profile PIC. but it was taken on a do it yourself hunt in SW NM the way they have draw system know I may never be able to go again


----------



## QuackAddict (Aug 3, 2015)

Greggselk said:


> I do not have any photos any more just my profile PIC. but it was taken on a do it yourself hunt in SW NM the way they have draw system know I may never be able to go again




Nice bull!  Hopefully u will get to go back one day. 

I'm chomping at the bit. Nine weeks and counting!


----------



## blazer21 (Aug 17, 2015)

Lawdawg939 said:


> Me and a buddy went DIY this year for the first time. Spend many hours studying maps and reading forums. Get in the best shape of your life, get an OTC tag, pick an area, and go. We backpacked in for five days in a wilderness area. Five days was not long enough but was all we could fit in to our schedules right now. We didn't necessarily focus as much on killing as we did on the experience and learning. Goals for trip were to have fun, see elk, and hear elk. We accomplished all three.  Learned a LOT!  Can't wait for my next trip.  Regardless of the elk, just waking up in the Rockies is worth the trip! Other than the one time expense of
> splurging on some fancy gear the trip was very affordable.


 
May I ask what pack you went with?


----------



## Greggselk (Aug 18, 2015)

I use the largest fanny pack they make mine is a badlands with the top and bottom straps I can put everything I need in or on it for an all day hunt when I would go out at about 5 am from camp it was usually in the 30s so I had the warm stuff on breakfast was already taken care of so just needed lunch and dinner in the pack along with extra water that was besides the camel pack it is so much easier than a large heavy back pack


----------



## QuackAddict (Aug 18, 2015)

blazer21 said:


> May I ask what pack you went with?



I have used the eberlestock gunslinger years with great success. If I buy a new one it will probably be the eberlestock team elk pack. I personally would not ever use a fanny pack as I need a place for all of my food, water, knife, clothes I take off when it gets warm, etc.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 18, 2015)

I use the Eberlestock Blue Widow for extended trips or the Eberlestock Tailhook for day trips.
I leave for CO in 6 days. Woo hoo!


----------



## QuackAddict (Aug 24, 2015)

660griz said:


> I use the Eberlestock Blue Widow for extended trips or the Eberlestock Tailhook for day trips.
> I leave for CO in 6 days. Woo hoo!



Looks like it's about go time for you!  Good luck and post some pics!


----------



## Sundays Money (Sep 15, 2015)

if anyone needs a pack i have a new (tags still on it) eberlestock team elk pack. Not going to be using and can make a great deal, they retail over $300
pm me


----------



## QuackAddict (Sep 15, 2015)

Sundays Money said:


> if anyone needs a pack i have a new (tags still on it) eberlestock team elk pack. Not going to be using and can make a great deal, they retail over $300
> pm me



PM sent.


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 8, 2015)

Well here I go. Sitting at Hartsfield waiting on my flight to Aspen. After 2 shots of cortisone in my newly healed heel I'm ready to go. I think...

The weather is going to be warmer than we had hoped but at least it's not a full moon. Will try and post some updates and pics if I get service and have enough juice left on the iPhone.


----------



## markland (Oct 8, 2015)

Good luck Quack and have a great hunt.  Seems like the warmer then usual weather trend is hanging on out there, was crazy hot during archery season.
Getcha a external portable power source for the phone, it is small and lightweight and fits right in your pack.  I was constantly using up my phone battery up there since the only service I had was when I got on top so I would make calls, txt and check e-mail when I got up there and seemed to used alot of battery up, with the external source you will never run out and in an emergency situation you should have power for a few days as well and best of all they are fairly cheap.


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 8, 2015)

markland said:


> Good luck Quack and have a great hunt.  Seems like the warmer then usual weather trend is hanging on out there, was crazy hot during archery season.
> Getcha a external portable power source for the phone, it is small and lightweight and fits right in your pack.  I was constantly using up my phone battery up there since the only service I had was when I got on top so I would make calls, txt and check e-mail when I got up there and seemed to used alot of battery up, with the external source you will never run out and in an emergency situation you should have power for a few days as well and best of all they are fairly cheap.



Thanks. I've got 3 external chargers so I should be good to go as long as they work as advertised. Just landed in Denver. One more short flight to Aspen.


----------

